# Nice to meet you



## CDZ19 (Jun 11, 2007)

My name is Michael Pate.

I'm a 20 year old college student who just completed a few months worth of Judo which REALLY sparked my interest in MA, and now I'm ready to go to the next step. 

I had been curious about MA since I was in high school, but with the extenuating circumstances I had never really got around to it. However, graduation rolled around and I started taking Judo right around my 20th birthday. 

Although the class I took was a college course, it was good enough to give me an overview of Judo and the world of MA in general and in the process I learned some cool locks, holds, throws and various other techniques.

After studying for a few months, I have a good grasp of what I want to look for out of my training. Basically to feel good about myself, become a stronger person (physically, mentally...etc.), to stay in shape since I don't play traditional sports anymore, to try something new and to be able to protect those that are important to me.

I'm mainly interested in techniques that consist of bone breaking, grappling and throws, counters, holds, flexability (like in Capoeria apparently?), striking...yeah, basically a good balance, but still leaning towards the side of power. 

However, the most important out of all aspects for me is overall body conditioning. Such as making the body like steel (I was inspired by what I saw in "Ong-Bak", yeah sounds corny I know). My younger brother of 17 and I (we've decided to start out training together, and then go off in different directions depending on our preferences) have decided to start with Muay Thai.

Well that's all I have for my babbling, Lol. It was nice to meet you all.

One question, age was initially a concern for me...but as I've come to find out, some of the legends in the world of MA didn't even start until their late teens and early 20's, is this true? And what are their names?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Look around the site; there's a lot of people who have described their arts which may give you some of the information you're looking for.  Use the search feature in the blue bar at the top to help you - and good luck!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Michael!


----------



## Drac (Jun 11, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Whatever it is that inspired you to get involved in the MA is not corny...


----------



## CDZ19 (Jun 11, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT..Whatever it is that inspired you to get involved in the MA is not corny...



Lol, thanks.

Ong-Bak is what made me want to get into Muay Thai.

I figure your attacks can be simplistic as long as they're effective.

That's what struck me about the style that was depicted. The attacks weren't like mindblowingly flashy, but they sure got the job done.

I realize it was a movie though...>_>;


----------



## MJS (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## CDZ19 (Jun 11, 2007)

MJS said:


> Welcome to MT!
> 
> Mike



Thank you.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 11, 2007)

Ave.
As far as choosing a martial art, if you take your time researching and trying things out, I'm sure you will find the art that's right for you.
BTW: Muay Thai is a great martial art in real life too


----------



## seasoned (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Duderina (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey there!  I loved Ong Bak. Tony Jaa is awesome, and muy thai is a great art. Have you considered jujutsu though? Also very cool and gets you into lotsa grappling and throwing. Maybe too close to judo for you at this point, eh. As others have said, if you take your time and explore, you'll find the art for you.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Hope you enjoy posting.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello Michael Pate, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 11, 2007)

Greetings Michael,

Good luck in your research for the flavor of MA you and your bro will enjoy.

Peace.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Rabu (Jun 13, 2007)

Age...well...its true that some of the 'big popular' named people started later in life.  Late teens or even older.

Dont worry about other people so much as keep your eye out for what is good for you.

The advice I have given, and keep giving despite it sounding old and trite:

Understand what you want in your practice, set goals and rigorously review yourself for progress towards your goals.  Make the needed changes to accomplish your goals when you find yourself stuck or off the path.

Best regards,

Rob


----------

